
Essential Guide to keep up with AI/ML/CV - ukrdailo
https://github.com/BAILOOL/DoYouEvenLearn
======
CardenB
IMHO, the arxiv links are the only worthwhile ones. The rest are kind of a
waste of time

~~~
arbie
It is astounding how arXiv has grown into the shining city on the hill for
worthwhile ML research.

